# 150 watt HQI IS IT TOO MUCH?



## crf50hugo (May 26, 2009)

I got a PFO pendent 9.5" over a 50 gallon tank. Is this too much?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I doubt it. Problem with metal halides is: their light is very direct so probably only one half of your tank is going to be correctly lit while the other half of your tank will be dark.

You could probably add another 150 on the other side of the tank divider without problems. This way each side will get 150 watts of light.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Yep. You should probably go with a 38 or 46" light bar with 2 or 3 metal halides if they are 150's. I like the sunpods, cheapest ordered online and they come with moonlights. If you already have it, consider getting another one, or only plant high light plants in the center with mid to low light plants toward the edges for your best result. (..I'm a more light is better type of person.)


----------

